# Drinking on the keto diet?



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I wanna have a few drinks tonight, maybe 4 jd's is this okay?

I know they are high in cal

and good morning all


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

As long as you know itll probably knock you out of Ketosis for a few days its fine.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Believe there are only trace carbs in Vodka, so a cheeky change to the girls drinks could see us clear on Keto. Interested in this one as im on KETO and the weekend is comin up!

Any of the experts know if carb free alcohol (vodka, spirits etc...) will knock us out of ketosis? Do we convert alcohol to sugar?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Where you out fighting tonight mate? Talk? Mayhem? haha


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Nah mate - 5 weeks out from a week in Turkey... need some serious fat loss if I stand any chance of standing up to the big russians.

Bulked well recently but f*ck me im fat from it...

Cant go wrong with Bakers Bar in my opinion. 5am finish!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

ha >D

Well i went to noth london, g/f party...

Dind't drink at all, **** night


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

tbh, any kinda of alcohol is a no no on the keto diet!!

IF its your cheat meal you may get away with it but all other times its NOT gonna help ya one bit!!


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

IMO 4 JD's will do fvck all. Enjoy life!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm just about to have my first cheat meal 2moro  But i don't wanna over do it!!!

I was thinking about have a dirty big pizza hut ???

or should i be sticking to clean carbs and good fat's?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

colt24 said:


> I'm just about to have my first cheat meal 2moro  But i don't wanna over do it!!!
> 
> I was thinking about have a dirty big pizza hut ???
> 
> or should i be sticking to clean carbs and good fat's?


No thats why its called a cheat. A nice pizza will do you no harm.

Have you got into ketosis yet? Just wanting to know how good you feel on it?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

colt24 said:


> I'm just about to have my first cheat meal 2moro  But i don't wanna over do it!!!
> 
> I was thinking about have a dirty big pizza hut ???
> 
> or should i be sticking to clean carbs and good fat's?


how long have you been doing the diet for with NO cheats?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I started 12 day's ago.. 2moro will be my first cheat.

I will do my cheat meal every sunday.

Tbh I feel fine, If anything I feel like i have more energy on the keto diet, when I was bulking up I felt abit sluggish.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

colt24 said:


> I started 12 day's ago.. 2moro will be my first cheat.
> 
> I will do my cheat meal every sunday.
> 
> Tbh I feel fine, If anything I feel like i have more energy on the keto diet, when I was bulking up I felt abit sluggish.


Did you have a drink then? If you did I'll be surprised if you're in ketosis.

I find it strange that you couldn't make it 12 days in to a keto diet without a drink.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I didn't drink mate 

I'm very good


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry mate, you did state that further up ^ - Congrats!

Hope you know that all the cake you shoveled down had carbs in! lol


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

mate, I had the worst cheat meal in the world..

Just had a ****ing roast............. and slammed 100g oats in some water... ****ing g/f didnt want dirty pizza hut ;'(


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Chuck her mate...

The bird deprived you of a Pizza hut when you have been on Keto for a couple of weeks!!! If my GF did that I would.....

Actually, she knows im gaggin for an apple pie and dont think she is brave enough to stand in the way of it come cheat meal. lol


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry for all these dumb questions... But can i have concentrated juice ?

lol

I'm getting bored of water......


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL Talk/Mayham and Bakers Bar, southend's finest - love them all x


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

come down

and have a drink torch

and answer my question about concentrated juice


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

colt24 said:


> come down
> 
> and have a drink torch
> 
> and answer my question about concentrated juice


I go there a fair bit, maybe once a month 

Hmmm I'd say no dude, keep your head strong you dont need it!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

colt24 said:


> Sorry for all these dumb questions... But can i have concentrated juice ?
> 
> lol
> 
> I'm getting bored of water......


No - they are full of sugar.

Water - lots and lots and lots. Add one or two diet/coke zero per day.

I drink a lot of green tea on a keto diet. I usually have a cup or two per day, when on a diet I up that to four or five.


----------

